# Fractional Flow Wire



## molly3 (Sep 29, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the new CPT code 00.59 for fractional flow wire? Does this replace the currant code of 93571?


----------



## dmaec (Sep 29, 2008)

molly - 00.59 is a CPT code?

ohhhh...I bet you mean it's a new ICD-9-CM procedure code - (not CPT).... ICD-9 dx procedure codes do not "take the place" of CPT codes.  You'd still be using your CPT code if the procedure was done.

and, if 00.59 is a new ICD-9 volume 3 procedure code - you wouldn't use it until Oct 1st


----------

